# requesting 67 gto custom pinstriping photos



## corplore (Jan 14, 2013)

just got my 67 gto tyroil blue hardtop back on the road last summer, need to get it pinstriped in the spring, looking for photos and ideas on the pinstripe, 

any help is greatly appreciated. thanks for your help corplore


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are a couple that caught my eye at the GTOAA in Loveland, CO.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

here are a couple of pics...kinda hard tosee due to glare....the stripes were white.


----------



## corplore (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for your posts. I have seen pontiac arrowheads and block got script also. Thanks again for your photos will post a photo of my 67 tomorrow. Corplore


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If those cragars are the uni-lug design, my buddy makes ecentric rings that perfectly center the rims over the hub so it rides like it's on glass.


----------

